
Ethereum / Solidity Smart Contract Debugging Course - jklepatch
https://eattheblocks-pro.teachable.com/p/smart-contract-debugging
======
jklepatch
The course stand-alone is 30 USD, but the monthly subscription that gives
access to all the videos is 10 USD (70 videos, 10 hours of content). 1 new
video added every day.

